# started a chevron pattern box



## devonwoody (29 Nov 2007)

Some Australian forum member used a cad program and gave me measurements for a chevron pattern box, dimensions to be 9x 4 1/2x3".
I printed out the pattern and decided to make box using my traditional strip concept. I would admit this is against advice received but cutting and planing pieces would have been a bit small for working with machinery.
So you can see the design laying on the desk in picture below.







I have cut ply base templates to size.






Preparing the 4 timbers to be used, Sycamore, lacewood, purple heart and meranti.






Got some heat going in the workshop.






Marked up one of the ply base templates in pencil and fixed to the vice.






Cut the first chevron to fit. knocked up a cutting piece by trial an error on the mitre drop saw, then fitted the sample cutting to my mitre gauge on the tablesaw and cut the first chevron.












Cut the other end of the chevron by hand (not so critical a cut) using my sawbench with battens screwed down to maintain angles.






Two sessions of work above.
But not staying in workshop very long with conditions like these.


----------



## p111dom (29 Nov 2007)

devonwoody I see you have one of those halogen heaters. I was thinking about one or two for my shop. What do you think of them?


----------



## devonwoody (29 Nov 2007)

p111dom":1zqxobla said:


> devonwoody I see you have one of those halogen heaters. I was thinking about one or two for my shop. What do you think of them?



Very cheap, under £8 each down here. Cant honestly tell any difference between the heat from these than a £50 job.  

If knocked over or tilt they switch off, but will have to watch dust doesnt settle on bars and then switched on at a later date might cause trouble.


----------



## p111dom (29 Nov 2007)

Thanks for that I think I'll go for some. They're in many shops up here for £7.99. By the way 10 degrees C luxury! Have been making a chest of drawers over the last week and the temp in the garage has been 3 degrees. Thats Scotland for you. Should have thought about a heater long before this.


----------



## Fecn (30 Nov 2007)

I'll be interested to see how this one turns out - I'm not sure why, but it seems that I'm rather a fan of chevron patterns.


----------



## devonwoody (22 Dec 2007)

Got out to the workshop today for the first time in 25 days.
The easterly/northerly wind has gone.  for the time being.

and it feels quite pleasant.






Cut some more strips, one end on the t/s and the other by hand.






decided to cut strips oversized and clean up on the sander after gluing.






Brought the first section inside for timbers to warm up and will glue over night in the kitchen.


----------



## devonwoody (22 Dec 2007)

In the kitchen! this evening.

Fitted up a clamping system using a portable vice from model railway days.

Glued the first strip in place.






The reason for only gluing one strip is because things are so slippery that I thought if I could get one piece to hold the rest will have an edge to stabilise.


----------



## devonwoody (23 Dec 2007)

Trouble.








The purple heart strip has slipped whilst waiting for glue to set. I think I should have put a dab of superglue under each strip when gluing up.
I suppose thats the problem when you return to a project after a spell, the brain has slipped out of gear of the job in hand and routine is lost. 

So I will try to create a new flush edge with a chisel or if that fails I shall turn this piece into an end section and restart a new front.
__________________


----------



## devonwoody (23 Dec 2007)

pipper me, the weather forecasters have got it wrong again, (turning mild this weekend they said) 2C in the workshop and frost on the garden shed.


----------



## 9fingers (23 Dec 2007)

devonwoody said:


> pipper me, the weather forecasters have got it wrong again, (turning mild this weekend they said) 2C in the workshop and frost on the garden shed.
> 
> Well you will soon warm up if someone does!!
> 
> Bob


----------



## OPJ (23 Dec 2007)

Speaking of Halogen heaters (sorry DW!) they can indeed get pretty hot on the full setting, as my picture below suggests. :wink: 






I've been told also that oil-filled radiators are a good way to go, although they do appear to cost between £30 and £60. The trouble I have with the halogen is that I move around a bit in my workshop and it only really seems to have an effect when I'm right next to it.

One good thing about working on small items, at this time of year, is that you can easily bring them in to the warmth for the glue to set without any fuss.


----------



## devonwoody (24 Dec 2007)

It came to me at 3am this morning that the first glue up is scrap!

I need the strip to exactly align up at a corner, if I chop a bit off I have lost the pattern. 
See you next year. Happy Christmas.


----------



## Tom K (24 Dec 2007)

Seasons Greetings Devonwoody. :ho2 is the slip so big? Can't you resize the box by an 1/8" on each section so all remains equal. That way the sides you haven't started can be altered with a pencil and ruler  


Regards Tom


----------



## devonwoody (24 Dec 2007)

Tommo the sawdust maker":1wfarh1p said:


> Seasons Greetings Devonwoody. :ho2 is the slip so big? Can't you resize the box by an 1/8" on each section so all remains equal. That way the sides you haven't started can be altered with a pencil and ruler
> 
> 
> Regards Tom



Thanks Tom, there might be hope then!


----------



## devonwoody (11 Mar 2008)

Restarted the Chevron box 11th March 08.

The first section of the box prepared last year has lost its appeal to me, so I am restarting with some new ideas.

Found 4 pieces of contrasting timbers,
Purple heart, Sycamore, Black walnut, Br. Mahogany.

dressed them on the P/T and cut an 80 mm width off each.











Found a container to store the timber in for this project but bringing it indoors after each session to keep the moisture content steady. (three pieces had been stored indoors the past months) There should be enough timber there to make 3 boxes around 9x4x3, but these days they will most probably be made for gifts. We haven't got anymore room at home for more.


----------



## devonwoody (11 Mar 2008)

Got the strip jig out for some serious work after lunch,(I am storing it indoors at the present time out of the damp workshop in case it develops warpage and binds when in use)





Cut a test strip to get 16mm wide pieces and finished up at 16.2 which I think will be satisfactory.











so finished up with 16 pieces cut to widths.






Then prepared a thickness piece and got 9.8mm which provides two more pieces per strip above.





28 lengths all cut and match.







It should have been 32 lengths but I forgot the mahogany was not as thick compared to the other three timbers. So unfortunately I will have to cut some more timber at a later date which is a shame because it is very difficult to match decimal dimensions at a later date.


----------



## Blister (11 Mar 2008)

Mr Woody 

I must be thick :? 

But how does your strip cutter work / cut strips :? 

I can see a big box that sits on your fence ?

but then what ? where does the wood go that you are cutting to strips ?

sorry for the dunce question :roll:


----------



## devonwoody (11 Mar 2008)

Blister":1csata03 said:


> Mr Woody
> 
> I must be thick :?
> 
> ...



Blister have a look at my posting here, if still any doubts pm me. I can honestly say its the best jig since sliced bread, even suitable for mass producing 2x1s or whatever.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=22779


----------



## Blister (11 Mar 2008)

OK 

Think I have it now :wink:


----------



## devonwoody (13 Mar 2008)

Back to the chevron box today after 24 hour break considering how to proceed.

Cut some scrap mdf to box height and going to cover with cling film.






Cut centre chevron angle on mitre chop saw, ( couldn't hold the timber in place on the tablesaw firm enough without the blade knocking it off slightly)






Placed in position on former over cling film and a piece of scrap to set angle.






First glue up.






Did a second repeat portion after lunch and glued up.

My next serious problem is how I am going to glue the chevron end grain angles. (I dont want to have a backing piece this time because there was a pull due to an even number of layers)
So going to try cutting a rebate at the rear of chevron and putting down a joiner.

Unless someone comes up with a better idea, please?


----------



## devonwoody (13 Mar 2008)

The part portion of front of the chevron box , this is the section that has got to be glued but entails 100%end grain has pictured.


----------



## newt (14 Mar 2008)

DW, where did you get your clock with temp and humidity been looking for one like for a long time.


----------



## devonwoody (14 Mar 2008)

That one came from Coopers Mail order, but they are in most catalogues.


----------



## devonwoody (14 Mar 2008)

none at coopers now.

did a google and 2nd page.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=hydrom ... rt=10&sa=N

£24.99, some other sites are asking over £60. 

Saw one in Austria woolworths 20 euros.


----------



## devonwoody (15 Mar 2008)

Progress so far in pictures. A complete chevron side now completed but I am trying to workout in my head what the far side pattern should be to match the chevron design all around the box.

Perhaps someone good at Sketchup could print me out a pattern sheet?






Portions fitted together but as yet unglued.


----------



## newt (15 Mar 2008)

DW thanks


----------



## devonwoody (16 Mar 2008)

There is going to be a change of plan, the box is going to be made square 9 x9x 3", the reason for this is because 4" end pieces would not be suitable with the chevron pattern because some pieces would be to small to take joints for corners etc. 

So progress so far.






Unless I stick to a plain diagonal at ends like this.


----------



## devonwoody (17 Mar 2008)

Started the second set of chevron strips for the other two sides (were ends, but now a square box I suppose everything is now a side.)


----------



## devonwoody (18 Mar 2008)

I have now got the 8 sections glued and ready to start work, cleaning and squaring up. I have one decent straight edge on each piece so hopefully I can get them all to line up.


----------



## devonwoody (20 Mar 2008)

I have got the 8 pieces cleaned up using hand planes and also I am reasonably happy at the moment that I have got two square edges at the chevron meeting area. 






Next procedure to get the third edge and pieces sized up, the fourth boundary is to have the mitre cuts for the corners so leaving waste at that edge.

Where the chevrons adjoin I intend rebating and supporting with 3mm ply backing unless I get a tip to the contrary. (too thin for biscuits, I shall be down to 8mm after all clean ups).


----------



## devonwoody (21 Mar 2008)

Bad day.
Wind is bitterly cold, (60mph from the artic)
1. neighbour wanted a new bath panel that was oversized fitted and it didnt go well, which required a number of trips from her property back and forth to my shed in the cold wind. Fitted satisfactory in the end.

2 another neighbour wanted her cat flap removed and a cover panel fitted whilst waiting to purchase a replacement.

In the meantime I had started work on my chevron panel sides and that was almost a disaster. 

I raised the blade on my tablesaw just sufficiently to cut the third edge to size and the small panel drifted into the riving knife guard slots and gave me a bad cut. 
So took the riving knife off and raised the blade well above the timber thickness and had to cut the panel undersize and the other 7 pieces to match. 
Further down the road it means I will have to adapt my usual drop in lid with a lip to cover some imperfections. 

Got the small pieces to cut on the saw as per picture.


----------



## Fecn (21 Mar 2008)

devonwoody":1yxkh1e6 said:


> I raised the blade on my tablesaw just sufficiently to cut the third edge to size and the small panel drifted into the riving knife guard slots and gave me a bad cut.
> So took the riving knife off and raised the blade well above the timber



What do you think caused the drift? Is that something that could be fixed with better workpiece clamping? (sled with a toggle-clamp maybe?)

There's so many different ways that TS accidents can happen and no shortage of experienced woodies with stories to tell about their injuries. If the workpiece drifted into the slots on the riving knife before then presumably removing the riving knife has just increased the chances of the drifting into the back edge of the blade instead. 

Please please please think about how you can be doing this with the safety features in-place. The chevron pattern wouldn't look half as nice if it was splattered with claret.


----------



## devonwoody (22 Mar 2008)

You are quite right Fecn, that was a one off to get over that problem cut and I know how dangerous it could be.

I think the reason the timber drifted was because the blade was only raised 12mm high so there is very little blade length exposed, the timber is at an angle (strips) and the blade most probably wants to follow or had difficulty coping with the timber grain. 
Therefore drift occurred and then it got redirected because teeth on blade are thicker than the saw plate and then riving knife is thinner than teeth. So it had a rocky ride. 

Not going to have designs that have 4" rip cuts needed in future!


----------



## devonwoody (22 Mar 2008)

Its very cold down our way and no doubt up your way today, snow showers around. 

So ground some nuts for the birds and decided no work in the shed today, so did a bit of stacking indoors with my wooden blocks :x 






The above picture is to be a four sided box around 3" high, but if I get cold feet I have found it would also make quite attractive coasters!


Or I could make the box over 4" high or could make attractive coasters.






Or two table mats.


----------



## Mike.C (22 Mar 2008)

John PM sent

Cheers

Mike


----------



## devonwoody (22 Mar 2008)

Mike.C":2t21yz88 said:


> John PM sent
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike



received.


----------



## devonwoody (24 Mar 2008)

Too cold to do any serious work on the box yesterday but started a new jig, a cross cut jig for some future work that will be needed on this box.

I have to joint the area where the chevrons meet up at the centre of each side.
Hope the glue cures OK because the laminated board I am using has been stored in the workshop all winter.


----------



## devonwoody (26 Mar 2008)

Did some more work on the crosscut sled to enable some jointing to be done on these small chevron pieces.






But then I have got sidetracked into house maintenace, the end gable wall has got to have existing wall paint removed, 43 years old and base coats rotting, (did the other end 3 years ago)
So got a third of wall stripped and progress so far:











Any volunteers welcome? :wink:


----------



## devonwoody (2 Apr 2008)

OK, painting out of the way for a few years.






Back to the box;

I've got troubles and I shall have to do some fiddling/fitting  

Cut 8 mitres using my mitre jig on the table saw with many clamps to stop any movement when blade goes past, but there has been some chip out.











a trial assembly, one piece is shorter so trouble ahead.  






Preparing the rear face of each piece to join up chevron on facesides.






These rebates have been cut using my new sled and again many clamps to avoid movement.












A backing piece cut on the shed using 3mm ply.






trial fit of backing piece.






What I am hoping that will achieve.


----------



## devonwoody (4 Apr 2008)

70far. and under 60% humidity. six months woodworking fullsteam ahead.






cleaning out the support rebates.






Using the new sled to cut very small pieces, no sweat!






Simple glue up with above temperatures!






A layout this morning to get in the mood for later!






Now the problems really start.


----------



## Fecn (4 Apr 2008)

Looking good DW... I want to see it with the finish applied 

Nice to see the sled being put to good use too.


----------



## devonwoody (6 Apr 2008)

requesting help from the mathematicians again please. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Back on track with the chevron box but I want the lid also to follow the pattern. (like this)









Can anyone please do me a sketup, The box should have 4 sides each 225mm.

So that is 112.5 to the centre line which is not variable. 

It will be my normal drop in lid design, no hinges, might have to put on a overlapping lip at lid edges to look decent. 

No rush, snow showers forecast as per picture below until Thursday.







__________________


----------



## 9fingers (6 Apr 2008)

Hi DW,

Not sure what the maths question is?

Bob


----------



## devonwoody (6 Apr 2008)

Perhaps I should rephrase and request a sketchup plan. Maths will be required..


----------



## devonwoody (15 Apr 2008)

Returned to the shed, weather improving again!.(thick frost this morning tho)

Rebated the top and bottom of each side on the router table and then laid out ready for gluing up the sides. Using wooden blocks (from waste bin again  ) which will be screwed down to my flat work base as per pic. below.






All corners glued, blocks and clamps as per picture.






Reasonably happy this morning after removing clamps, that with a little sanding at mitre corners and one or two other fiddles to come this lower portion of box will be satisfactory.


----------



## devonwoody (16 Apr 2008)

Got an MDF base fitted which I might veneer at a later date after looking at pictures this morning. The sides have sanded down quite nicely and mitres are reasonable if not perfect. I might insert angular supports at each internal corner because I have most probably sanded down to 9mm thick timber.

Making a former for the top lid as per photographs below.






The box upended and fitted into the former, this should ensure the lid comes out to size and fit.






More delays, car going up the repair shop. etc.etc.
Being retired I seem to have no spare time for anything hobbywork these days. :roll:


----------

